# book on dick stall



## alan lantz (Jul 28, 2010)

Does any one know if the book has made english print yet and if so where can i get it


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

He is coming to train with us (police k9) in January. I will make sure to let him know that he needs to speed it up.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Alan, 

I will call you tomorrow...I was gone all day yesterday and today making part runs for our mechanic. My phone kept me busy with the crew foremans calling me to pick up things for them as well. 

My apologies for that. 

FurSaver size for her is 21"


----------



## Brent Dell (Oct 10, 2009)

alan lantz said:


> Does any one know if the book has made english print yet and if so where can i get it


Apparently Dick's son who resides the the USA is translating the book from Dutch to English at the moment. As it say's on Dick own website......"it should be out (in english) by the end of 2010". No actual specific date given though.

I posted a link on another thread on here about an article Dick Staal & Dick Van Leenen have written on their training methods. This article will be published in the Nov/Dec 2010 issue of PoliceK9 Magazine. There is also a video they posted recently on YouTube that goes with this article. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkJxhB5W9NU


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent work !! Thanks for sharing the video


----------

